# Ein Vertrag 2 Simkarten ?



## Hendrix !!! (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,


 Ich suche einen Handy Vertrag bei den ich zwei Simkarten bekomme eine fürs Handy und die andere für meinen Surfstick.


 Sollte beides eine Flat sein und am besten nicht mehr als 30€ kosten.


 Habe ein bisschen nach geschaut aber nichts richtiges gefunden wen jemand so was schon hat wehre sehr nett wen er mir sagt wie das laufen würde, zB, kann ich den Stick auch woanders benutzen als zu hause ?


----------



## Per4mance (29. Juli 2010)

also das is eig kein prob ich hab auch ne 2 simkarte für mein arbeitstelefon. kann man auch alles konfigurieren. musst nur bei deinem netzbetreiber anrufen und sagen du willst noch ne sim.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Juli 2010)

Geht bei allen Anbietern.
Kostet einmalig 25 Euro Anschlussgebühr (extra) ansonsten die normalen Vertragskosten.
Bei o2 heißt es Multicard, bei Vodafone und T-Mobile glaube ich Twin Card oder so, für E-Plus gibts das sicherlich auch.

Wegen den genauen Preisen erkundige dich bitte im Shop.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. Juli 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wegen den genauen Preisen erkundige dich bitte im Shop.



Mach ich, habe aber die Qual der Wahl bei mir gibt es acht Läden oder mehr des halb wollte ich fragen, außerdem ist das Wetter mies.


----------

